# Some of my latest projects



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Hope yall enjoy the pics!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work. 

You must have some extra time on your hands and put it to good use, too.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!....


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work! I wish I would have thought about that singer table. My mom had a few and I think she threw them away! What kind of wood is that live edge?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool.

The booze box would be a great gift


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work. That singer table is on my list to do for my daughter.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. I love the Singer bases, I also did a vanity I'm my girls bathroom with a Singer base on each end, it's different but came out pretty cool. The live edge slabs are pecan. And the legs are oak. Most all of my wood comes from rough lumber I mill and air dry. 

FB


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Here is a pic of the vanity before I finished it.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice work. Not many season their own wood these days.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

bill said:


> Very cool.
> 
> The booze box would be a great gift


Yep. That box is for my Stepdad. Actually trying to make several more now. But sadly my 20 year old table saw croaked.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

What kind of mill did you use for the table.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a chainsaw mill. 

FB


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Wow great Iâ€™ve had the same idea just got my log hopefully it turns out close to yours


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Very beautiful work, those butterfly inlays in the table top are a nice touch.

I've been thinking of getting a template and making some inlays on some of my builds.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

ak said:


> Wow great Iâ€™ve had the same idea just got my log hopefully it turns out close to yours


You will love the pecan once it cures. Just make sure you put lots of weight on it when you stack it. Mine warped BAD when the were drying. But, I tried drying them vertical instead of flat. I gave myself an extra 1/2" of thickness on my slabs and used every bit of it flattening them.

FB


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Bocephus said:


> Very beautiful work, those butterfly inlays in the table top are a nice touch.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a template and making some inlays on some of my builds.


Thanks, I love using them, just gives a little extra character. I tried to use a template from Rockler, the one that cuts the bow tie and the correct size inset, but wasn't near smart enough to make it work. I drew different size bow ties out with a straight edge, cut them out with my band saw, and cleaned them up with a chisel. Once that was done I saved them for templates to make more.

FB


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

THE FISH BAIT said:


> Hope yall enjoy the pics!!


PM sent


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

ak said:


> Wow great Iâ€™ve had the same idea just got my log hopefully it turns out close to yours


Keep us posted on how yours turns out. I love posts like this. Lot's of skills out there!!!!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

THE FISH BAIT said:


> You will love the pecan once it cures. Just make sure you put lots of weight on it when you stack it. Mine warped BAD when the were drying. But, I tried drying them vertical instead of flat. I gave myself an extra 1/2" of thickness on my slabs and used every bit of it flattening them.
> 
> FB


I have had success drying the slabs flat with weight on them. Paint the ends to avoid splitting (it forces the moisture out through the flat areas and not on the ends. They say one year air drying for each inch of thicknessâ€¦

The table looks great!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Beautiful !! 

Table will last forever !


----------

